# Latest Rolling Pin



## W.Y. (Jan 26, 2010)

Made this one from some contrasting colors of wood I purchased recently.
Walnut , Cherry , Maple , and Purple heart


----------



## turbowagon (Jan 26, 2010)

Nice!  What is the finish?


----------



## W.Y. (Jan 26, 2010)

turbowagon said:


> Nice! What is the finish?


 
Minwax Tung Oil Finish


----------



## hewunch (Jan 26, 2010)

I am only seeing a clear, or perhaps very small rolling pin


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Jan 26, 2010)

Very nice love the contrast in colors.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 26, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## darcisowers (Jan 26, 2010)

this is beautiful.


----------



## W.Y. (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks for the kind comments.
I have been asked in a few places how to do a spiral effect glue up like that and have been asked for a tutorial. 

Most here probably know how it is done but it is so much easier  to explain in a picture tutorial than in just words  so I have started a glue up on another one and taking pictures as I go . The glue up takes longer than the turning of the  rolling  pin because of waiting time  for the glue to cure for two separate  glue ups. 
Stay tuned   . . . . . :wink:


----------



## W.Y. (Jan 27, 2010)

Here is the tutorial that I promised for the ones that were curious on how the swirl effect is acheived.

http://wmyoung.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=turning&action=display&thread=9384


----------



## sgimbel (Jan 27, 2010)

William,  Beautifully done tutoral!


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Jan 27, 2010)

Beautiful!

Robin


----------



## mranum (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks for the tutorial!  Helps a lot!


----------



## W.Y. (Feb 1, 2010)

The top one is the same one I posted at the top of this thread. The bottom one is turned from the  blank that I did the tutorial on  that so many asked for  about  how to get the swirl effect. .
It sat on my bench while I was making some other things so I finally got around to turning it this afternoon. It is basically the same apart from the handle and a little different placement of the boards when gluing it up.


----------



## RyanNJ (Feb 2, 2010)

How do you turn something like this?


----------



## bitshird (Feb 2, 2010)

Very nice tutorial, Nice Rolling pin also.


----------



## W.Y. (Feb 2, 2010)

RyanNJ said:


> How do you turn something like this?


 
Just mount it between centers on a lathe and turn it the same as any other spindle turning.

Think pen only WAY bigger. :biggrin:


----------



## theHullTurn (Feb 2, 2010)

I love it!


----------



## JimB (Feb 2, 2010)

Beautiful work William and thanks for taking the time to do the tutorial.


----------



## glycerine (Feb 3, 2010)

hewunch said:


> I am only seeing a clear, or perhaps very small rolling pin


 
Ditto, and the last pic he posted I could not see either.  I felt like everyone thought I was crazy because I was the only one who couldn't see it...


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks, William.  I need a rolling pen and will give this a try.


----------

